# Any reason to buy 750W power supply over 600W?



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

Newegg has AMAZING deal going on right now, CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.3 SLI...

It is a CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE, 
---- only $59.99 after discounts and mail in rebate! Normally $140!!!

I was going to get CORSAIR CX600 600W CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 P...
---- it is $59.99 + $2 shipping. So actually it costs MORE.

Should I get the 750W power supply at the first link???


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

if it's the same price, get the 750 watt. The TX series I believe is built with higher quality part compared to the builder series. The builders series, IIRC, would be more appropriately named "budget series"


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> if it's the same price, get the 750 watt. The TX series I believe is built with higher quality part compared to the builder series. The builders series, IIRC, would be more appropriately named "budget series"



It's such an amazing deal!! Perhaps I should grab it up while it's still on sale!!


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> It's such an amazing deal!! Perhaps I should grab it up while it's still on sale!!



You should

HX Series™ modular power supply units are designed for gaming rigs, overclocking systems, or any PC where rock-solid stability is essential. HX Series PSUs have earned 80 PLUS® Gold certification to guarantee cool, efficient operation. Modular cabling allows you to use just the cables you need, for better looking system builds with less cable clutter and improved airflow.

CX Series™ power supply units are an excellent choice for basic system builds and desktop PC computer upgrades. CX Series PSUs are available in a variety of power configurations, and include features that are normally found only on premium power supplies.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

if I was looking to buy a new PSU today, I would probably get that TX750


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> if I was looking to buy a new PSU today, I would probably get that TX750



Thanks for the input! What's the benefits of this over the other?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

And I just saw - sale ends TODAY
Should I buy it right now or hold off? Do you think that another deal like this will come around in the next few weeks, or is this a killer deal?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

over the CX600?

More amps on the 12 volt rail, 46 compared to 62

up to 85% efficiency compared to up to 80%

150 more watts

more power connections for add-on hardware(video cards, HDs, SSDs, fans, and so on)

Like I said, if I was in the market to buy a new PSU, for that price, I'd jump on the TX750. This is probably as good a deal as your going to get on a new *quality* 750 watt PSU.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok. I have until noon to decide. I'm pretty sure I'm just going to get it before it's sold out or the deal ends. Don't want to miss this deal. Worst case scenario I could sell it if I can't use it, and get my money back easy.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

get the 750w it's a no-brainer


----------



## sttubs (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a better deal: SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ... $50 off w/ promo code EMCJJNA237, ends 11/11, today.
Rock solid PSU.
Go with a 750w though in case you decide to upgrade other components in the future.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

sttubs said:


> This is a better deal: SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ... $50 off w/ promo code EMCJJNA237, ends 11/11, today.
> Rock solid PSU.
> Go with a 750w though in case you decide to upgrade other components in the future.



That's $100 after all the discounts. Almost twice the cost. Not a better deal unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> That's $100 after all the discounts. Almost twice the cost. Not a better deal unless I'm missing something...



no get the corsair, you won't regret it. it'll last you years 

I've had both my 850watts for 3 years one is a Cheiftec and the other a Thermaltake. both are quiet and very cool


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

Why wouldn't you get the better model that's on sale? I am confused how this because a question.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Why wouldn't you get the better model that's on sale? I am confused how this because a question.



I suppose because I wondered if I needed the extra wattage.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats my psu and its amazing. I dont use 750w completely, but i have room for other stuff later.
And your deal is amazing, you better buy 2 of them


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I suppose because I wondered if I needed the extra wattage.



Even on here there are very very few people who will max out that 600w unit you linked. That being said the 750w you linked is more efficient and cost the same. Power supplies don't just sit and draw full power at all times they pull whatever the load requires.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Even on here there are very very few people who will max out that 600w unit you linked. That being said the 750w you linked is more efficient and cost the same. Power supplies don't just sit and draw full power at all times they pull whatever the load requires.



I see, so even though it is more watts, it actually will use less power especially when being used lightly! Thanks! I would click "Thanks" but I used up my 30 Thanks quota for the day...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I see, so even though it is more watts, it actually will use less power especially when being used lightly! Thanks! I would click "Thanks" but I used up my 30 Thanks quota for the day...



For the most part you would have to check reviews to see which one was better at under a 20% load that's were most units fall off.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

cdawall said:


> For the most part you would have to check reviews to see which one was better at under a 20% load that's were most units fall off.



The reviews are about twice as good as the reviews for the CX600


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> The reviews are about twice as good as the reviews for the CX600



Exactly! buy it quick before no stock 
then you'll regret it


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

sttubs said:


> This is a better deal: SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ... $50 off w/ promo code EMCJJNA237, ends 11/11, today.
> Rock solid PSU.
> Go with a 750w though in case you decide to upgrade other components in the future.



Ya beat me to it Sttubs. 



vawrvawerawe said:


> That's $100 after all the discounts. Almost twice the cost. Not a better deal unless I'm missing something...



For one, it is 100% modular and probably one of the best 750 watt power supplies on the market! 

Don't get me wrong, the Corsair TX series are awesome power supplies, however if you want or need a modular unit, the HX750 will probably be more than the Seasonic. Also the Corsair AX series is about the quality of the Seasonic and will be probably close to double the price of the Seasonic X series 750 watt.


Oh and *WELCOME TO TECHPOWERUP!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya beat me to it Sttubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. But for my budget I don't think I want to spend more than $70 maximum for a power supply. $50 is ideal.
And THANKS for the welcome!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Interesting. But for my budget I don't think I want to spend more than $70 maximum for a power supply. $50 is ideal.
> And THANKS for the welcome!!!



Then yes, by all means grab the TX750!!! It is, as all have said, a great power supply.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Then yes, by all means grab the TX750!!! It is, as all have said, a great power supply.



Only thing, is I am concerned about ability to actually use the $25 rebate?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Only thing, is I am concerned about ability to actually use the $25 rebate?


Corsair is good with their rebates.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Corsair is good with their rebates.



Ok, thank you for this. I feel more comfortable with hearing you say this.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Ok, thank you for this. I feel more comfortable with hearing you say this.



corsair is quite a venerated brand around here, the quality is rock solid and most people swear by them.


----------

